# Outside sales person



## samjosh (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello,
We are considering hiring an outside sales person for our screen printing and embroidery dept. I was just wondering what is going rate and details that other people offer and do? Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

10% of gross for sales months under $100K, 15% for over $100K


----------



## samjosh (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, do you start with a base or just go to strait commissions?


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I hired two sales reps with a base + commission and neither worked out. I lost money. Start with commission. If they are hungry, they will get you the business, if not, at least you will only loose time training them.


----------



## samjosh (Jan 8, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense thanks!


----------



## AimToTees (Apr 30, 2013)

What marketing materials do your salespeople have? I would like to put together a "kit" for my sales person to be able to present to the potential customers but I'm unsure what I need to include. Also do you provide a cell phone or pay any expenses or is that the sales persons responsibility?


----------

